# Wehner Homestead: Our Story



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 4, 2017)

We bought our farm February 2010. Since then, we have added three kiddos (two of which, their first words was "moo.") We started with some Angus cows and a few finds with the best confirmation possible at market price to raise Show cattle. We've also added feeder pigs and we had Boer goats but have switched completely to Nigerian Dwarf Goats to provide milk. Four years ago, we also added chickens of the meat variety. This was quite a learning experience but we now have a varied laying flock that we are looking to make dual purpose. Our chicken story can be found under the same name on BackYard Chickens. We also have 7 dogs and 9 barn cats, along with 2 guinea pigs. I'll add more on each and pictures as time allows.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 4, 2017)

Welcome from the Hoosier state! 

Just curious and a little nosy, where abouts are y'all from and how big a place ya got?

Have fun looking around here, and join right in. Pretty friendly folks here.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 4, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Welcome from the Hoosier state!
> 
> Just curious and a little nosy, where abouts are y'all from and how big a place ya got?
> 
> Have fun looking around here, and join right in. Pretty friendly folks here.




42 Acres. Southern Indiana.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2017)

You should consider starting a journal... there is a section just for that... you don'yt have to fill out the questionairre- it is just a guide to get people started. What you have written is a great start!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 4, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> You should consider starting a journal... there is a section just for that... you don'yt have to fill out the questionairre- it is just a guide to get people started. What you have written is a great start!



I'd started another post and moved it. Thank you for the heads up! 

We can now be found under the journaling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2017)




----------

